# SEMMEX This Saturday



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The folks up Detroit way (well, Warren) are putting on their annual IPMS show this weekend. SEMMEX is always a good show - I try never to miss it. Anybody going besides me? Jafo? Club Tepes? Roy, please tell me _you're_ going - I dunno whether I can find that brew pub by myself... :drunk:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Thinking about it, working midnights so won't even get out of work until 6 that morning.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm going to try to get there.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> .....Roy, please tell me _you're_ going - I dunno whether I can find that brew pub by myself... :drunk:


Sorry Mark, I can't make it this year, prior plans with the wife. 
What's a fella to do....... I'll be at WF though! 

~RK~


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ack! And here I'm _not_ going to WF this year.  However, even as I type, Mrs. McG is saying that since I'll be getting home earlier she'll serve me a brewski in her off-the-shoulder serving wench top.

What _is_ a fella to do...?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Hey Kit Junkie look for these faces from hobbytalk if you go










If I show up I'm the one with the hair, McGee is the guy in the hat, the tall guy is Roy, and the spiffy guys in the IPMS shirts are Jafo and Club Tepes. This pic is from a couple of years ago.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Just Plain Al said:


> Hey Kit Junkie look for these faces from hobbytalk if you go.
> 
> If I show up I'm the one with the hair, McGee is the guy in the hat, the tall guy is Roy, and the spiffy guys in the IPMS shirts are Jafo and Club Tepes. This pic is from a couple of years ago.


So that was a couple of years ago, do you still have hair now??? And where do I order one of those serving wench strapless tops for my wife??? I do attend shows down here in Florida but I am not going to drive to Detroit for one even though my mom was raised there many long years ago. I will be at WF though along with my wife sans strapless wench top! Good luck, sounds like fun. I wish we had a group of dedicated figure guys down here as I quit going to the local IPMS meetings when everyone of the guys, mostly even 10+ years older than me, are hard core military modelers. They didn't seem too interested in my stuff even though I do a WW2 airplane and space ships every once in a while.

Bob K.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> So that was a couple of years ago, do you still have hair now???


 
Hairs a little longer and the goat is a little whiter


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm bummed, but I won't be going this year.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...I will be at WF though along with my wife sans strapless wench top!


 WOO HOO! Or am I reading this quote the wrong way - ?

Seriously, Bob, you should stick with your IPMS chapter. You say that you build the occasional WWII or space subject - who's going to convince the fuddy duddies in your chapter to try Sci-Fi/Horror if you're not there? And how will they know to include those categories in their local model contest (if any) if you're not there to tell them?

I keep saying that the IPMS needs to have more Modelers Like Us if we're going to get the organization's attention. With greater participation in the modeling community we can get more attention from hobby manufacturers. The Black Swamp Modelers is one of two special interest groups dedicated to our end of the hobby; check us out and see what we're doing to push the envelope.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> Hey Kit Junkie look for these faces from hobbytalk if you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've met Mark and Club Tepes (I almost joined Club's IPMS chapter). It's been a few years since I've seen anyone. I'll look for all of you. *prints photo* 

I almost built the nerve to bring some kits with me. There's no way I can get there in time for the judging, so It's not gonna happen--this time. Maybe next year. I don't build for contests, though. I build for myself and myself don't care if it ain't perfect.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> WOO HOO! Or am I reading this quote the wrong way - ?


Reading it the wrong way but I don't mind at home! LOL She will be much more modestly dressed at WF, a top but hardly a wench's top. She enjoyed WF two years ago so I am hoping she will this year as well. I do give her a break though and we drive over the river and eat at a couple of nice restaurants along the river out on the balcony overlooking the river. Only 5 weeks to go and I will be to Atlanta right about now.

Bob K.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> I've met Mark and Club Tepes (I almost joined Club's IPMS chapter).
> 
> I build for myself and myself don't care if it ain't perfect.


Why didn't-cha.
Your always welcome.

And I don't care if their not perfect either.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Why didn't-cha.
> Your always welcome.
> 
> And I don't care if their not perfect either.


Thanks. As much as I'm in and out of the hobby, it seemed silly. I go years without building a kit, sometimes.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Ill be there. Im the hosting clubs president AND I build tons of Sci-fi, come and say hi. I look the same but now with goatee.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

The Hobbytalk guys did pretty good at the show. In figures Mark took 1st & 2nd, Jafo took 3rd, and I got an honorable mention. Mark also took 2nd in the bust catagory. I believe Jafo swept the Sci-Fi vehicle catagory, but he was busy handing out awards so I didn't get a chance to double check. The show seemed smaller than usual but there was some killer work on the tables. Nothing for me in the dealer area but I enjoyed it anyhow (and had money to stop at a LHS on the way home  ).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You're right, Al, it was a good show. I thought your model was worth an Honorable Mention at the very least but, being entered in Figures myself, I didn't judge the category. I picked up a couple 1/35 scale figure sets for under five bucks a crack in the vendors room. With a little converting, I think that they'll work for a diorama I have in mind that will involve a pair of 1/32 scale vehicles Polar Lights has repopped.

It was great to see some friendly HobbyTalk faces again. Kudos to Jafo and his crew for another great SEMMEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Thanks Mark  ,never entered anything before so I'm more than pleased with the H.M. in the company that was there.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm glad you had a good time, Al. I hope we'll get to see more of your work at future shows. Toledo's, in May, for example...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Toledo!?!?! B-b-b-but that's in OHIO!!! :tongue: (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> Mark also took 2nd in the bust category.


 They have a wet t-shirt competition?!?
Actually, I think I'm glad I missed it....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I wish I could have made it. Congratulations Mark. Do you ever NOT win?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> They have a wet t-shirt competition?!?...


Not that kind of a bust, ya goof - models of peoples' heads and shoulders. I didn't judge the category because I was entered in it. Now, if it HAD been a wet tee-shirt competition, I certainly wouldn't have entered it, if only out of my sense of civic duty.

But I would've been the very first (or maybe second, behind J.P. Al) to sign up to judge it... :tongue:



kit-junkie said:


> ...Do you ever NOT win?


All too frequently, budz.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone take any pix?

~RK~


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I loaned my camera to my daughter for spring break in New Orleans (note to self, get camera back). I saw many people taking pics so hopefully some will show up on the sites for IPMS Warren or IPMS Livonia, I know they both have gallery sections.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Not that kind of a bust, ya goof - models of peoples' heads and shoulders. I didn't judge the category because I was entered in it. Now, if it HAD been a wet tee-shirt competition, I certainly wouldn't have entered it, if only out of my sense of civic duty.
> 
> But I would've been the very first (or maybe second, behind J.P. Al) to sign up to judge it... :tongue:


 Isn't it amazing how they call them busts when they're actually cut off around the clavicles?... no bust....

BTW, I picked up the FSM special the other day. Beautiful job on your Bride of Frankenstein kit Mark!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanx, A-nut. The impressive part is, it took the good folks at _FineScale Modeler_ only six months to publish the photo of a monster model they took in June of last year...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the guys in my modelling group here in Brissie is having his Bismarck showcased in FSM. The pics were requested about 6 months ago and sent almost straight away. I'd say he's probably in for at least a 12month wait....

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> ...I'd say he's probably in for at least a 12month wait...


Maybe, but ships get more space in _FSM_ than fantasy figures do. So I would think he'll see his photos get published much faster. The magazine has purchased two articles of mine that are now a couple years old and have yet to see print.

On the other hand the guy that does those spectacular aircraft cutaways (Don James? Jayne?) once complained to me at the Kalamazoo show that the magazine was sitting on hundreds of photos he'd submitted - and they'd already published a couple of his articles. It is probably the premier magazine for the genre, so they'll have a lot of material on hand. The odds are against anybody getting anything in there at all and more so for Modelers Like Us.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's true at the moment Mark. It seems that FSM tend to run with different subjects for a while. I remember in the late '80s (?) they were very scifi oriented for a while and some time in the '90s there was a time they did articles on some of the Horizon and Screamin' kits. At the moment ships seem to be highlighted though armour and aircraft of course make up the bulk of the magazine. I do love the articles Thomas Graham does for them on a regular basis on vintage kits....
Dave ended up paying quite a lot for professional photos to submit to FSM as that's what they were wanting. I hope they do publish his article as they asked for it and I know the hard work he put in to the model (it's posted here in the military forum).

Chris.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad you guys enjoyed yourself. Always good to see you in person. I did take pics and will post them soon but im in a 2 week school for work and that pesky real life stuff gets in the way. So, when i get back ill post a link to the pics on our website here for you guys to check out the goodies. congrats on your win mark and your HM Al.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Here a link to the website with some pics. I did not get enough as always but you can get the idea. go to link and scroll down 
http://www.ipmswarren.org/


----------

